
Test Driven Development Is Overrated – Level Up Coding - tomerbd
https://levelup.gitconnected.com/test-driven-development-is-overrated-ad9f0491c11d?gi=968e420ad67c
======
2T1Qka0rEiPr
As a full-stack engineer, I'm a huge proponent of TDD in _certain situations_.
Specifically, when given a very well defined problem-set (e.g. "create a
report, which, given X, returns Y"), but less when given a far broader task
(which, in my experience, I find much more with front-end tasks).

The cognitive load required __up-front __is big, and I think that puts many
off who 've never felt the benefits. But it's very rewarding to be able to
define a clear set of tests and then have the confidence that when the lights
go green that your mission is accomplished (less refactoring). In being forced
to write tests first (and endure the cognitive load), I regularly find edge-
cases and requirements not originally spelt out, and so avoid having to later
re-write having discovered them later.

Much like many things (including "Agile" at the OP mentions), when applied
pragmatically I think TDD is an awesome principle to adopt.

~~~
mewpmewp2
I despise TDD. It just does not fit with the way I think about solving
problems. I will do what is needed of me but I just hate thinking this way
about writing software. I enjoy imagining how the whole system would be in
mind's eye and then just code it asap, then refactor as needed.

